

Show HN: 10x more precise YouTube captions - xccx
http://youtube.com/user/vocaltext/playlists

======
xccx
vote here
[https://launch.appoutloud.com/ideas/1037](https://launch.appoutloud.com/ideas/1037)
for the build at launch hackathon this weekend

